# A Secteur, my first road bike



## fenderf4i (Sep 16, 2011)

I picked up my first road bike a week ago, a 2012 Secteur Comp Apex Compact. All last year I rode a crappy mountain bike with smooth tires on the road, this will be a big step up.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats.

Really digging the all white look. You will really enjoy the bike, and even if it is somewhat lower level (and in some people's eyes heavy) the difference from the old mountain bike will be immense. 

You probably gained more going from the mountain bike to that bike than you would going from that bike to a full carbon top of the line set up.

Now get out and ride!


----------



## fenderf4i (Sep 16, 2011)

It's really great so far. I ride for fitness and fun, so the "heaviness" of it isn't a problem at all. I've fitted it with a Garmin 500, and a Powertap will be going on in a month or two.


----------



## norcal (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats. I'm new here, been lurking and learning for a while. I am thinking of picking up a Secteur after a multi year layoff from road biking so happy to read these reviews.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

congrats.... great bike (though mine doesn't have carbon legs)

sure it's not full Carbon frame... if you wanted carbon... you probably would have gotten a Roubaix


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats - my first road bike in 25years was a 2011 Secteur Comp. Great bike - ride it in good health!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful bike.. congrats!!

Now.. go out and get it dirty! :thumbsup:


----------



## dorset darren (Sep 13, 2011)

i love the secteur and i am totaly happy with mine(after a bit of tinkling around) was tempted to go carbon but i feel its not nessary, for me anyway(to many expensive hobbies)


----------



## fenderf4i (Sep 16, 2011)

That looks fantastic, Dorset Darren!

It looks like you have a shortened and raised stem? I flipped mine upwards yesterday to get a bit more comfy.


----------



## dorset darren (Sep 13, 2011)

fenderf4i said:


> That looks fantastic, Dorset Darren!
> 
> It looks like you have a shortened and raised stem? I flipped mine upwards yesterday to get a bit more comfy.



yep, i like to be in a certain position and after much messing about i came across this which fits me perfectly and still enables me to drop down when needed(well within my comfortable range anyway),and handles well at 43mph(which i found out the other day!!


----------



## fenderf4i (Sep 16, 2011)

What size is your bike, and what's the length of that stem?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

fenderf4i said:


> I picked up my first road bike a week ago, a 2012 Secteur Comp Apex Compact. All last year I rode a crappy mountain bike with smooth tires on the road, this will be a big step up.


Secteur's are very nice bikes.


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice upgrade from the mt bike. 

Just wondering why your going to make the investment in a Powertap if your just riding for fitness. 

It seems like there are other measurement tools that are a fraction of the cost that would provide the info you'd need. 

Don't get me wrong...seeing power numbers is/would be awesome ;-)


----------



## fenderf4i (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been using the calculated power numbers on the trainer and just really like it. I know I don't "need" it, but I've gotten used to it! Since I don't care a ton about the weight, I got a good deal on an Elite+ model.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

NICE! I have a 2010 Sectuer Comp Elite...I love it!! Great first bike, I've done a few centuries with it and enjoy the comfort. Enjoy!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats,she's beautiful !!


----------



## dorset darren (Sep 13, 2011)

fenderf4i said:


> What size is your bike, and what's the length of that stem?


its a 60mm. an unusual choice in many eyes but it sits me in the perfect position

the bike is a 56


----------



## fenderf4i (Sep 16, 2011)

My bike is a 54, I'm going to try a 90mm stem to see if I like it better than the 100mm, I actually have one lying around from my wife's Specialized Vita so it won't cost me anything. 

I like my seat farther back, it looks like you prefer yours very forward!!


----------



## fenderf4i (Sep 16, 2011)

I switched the stems, I'll start high and see if I want to go lower the more I ride.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

*Nice!*



fenderf4i said:


> I picked up my first road bike a week ago, a 2012 Secteur Comp Apex Compact. All last year I rode a crappy mountain bike with smooth tires on the road, this will be a big step up.


You're never going to "need" another bike. Want is a whole new ballgame. I have a Roubaix S-Works SL2 and I will say that both yours and the Red one pictured down the thread look better than mine.

I believe my next bike, assuming I ever need one will be some type of Alloy, maybe a Specialized or a CAAD 10. No "need" to drop 3 X more on carbon.


----------



## fenderf4i (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, I honestly don't have much interest in a carbon frame. Maybe a steel frame one day way down the road. I expect to get many many years out of this one. Once the Powertap is on it, there is nothing else I'll need or want for it.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Any special reason why Big-S doesn't sells the frame only ?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Stumpy2011 said:


> Any special reason why Big-S doesn't sells the frame only ?


Since it's in the "comfort/plush" segment I'm guessing that 99.99% of people buying here - and in the "non-carbon" realm - aren't going to build their own. 

Selling Roubaix frames - which are the same geometry - make sense because at that price-point you'll get people who want to do their own thing component-wise. 

They sell the Allez frame mostly because it is "race oriented" so the likelihood of someone wanting that geometry in an aluminum frame that they can build up to their own specs is much higher.


----------



## DJake80 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just put an order in for a 2011 Sport Triple for an awesome deal...so I love reading good reviews on this bike! Can't wait to get it next week! So thanks for helping me not have buyer's remorse lol


----------



## roadnewbie (Feb 4, 2013)

fenderf4i said:


> I picked up my first road bike a week ago, a 2012 Secteur Comp Apex Compact. All last year I rode a crappy mountain bike with smooth tires on the road, this will be a big step up.


Hi am considering buying a left over model same as yours also in white how do you like the bike been a year since you got it


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

Nice bike you will really enjoy it. I have a 2011 version of that bike and going into my third season on it with no complaints. I was also on a mt bike with road tires before purchasing my Secteur. There are a few things you can do to take some weight off the bike as well as improve ride quality and performance. First thing I did was to get some wheels built which made a big difference but sounded like you are already doing that with the power tap. Here is pics of mine. 
View attachment 275112


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

I bought the same back (2012 Secteur Comp Apex) in June, and I've put about 3,000 miles on it already. This is also my first road bike, though I've been riding a comfort/hybrid bike for a year before.

I have no other road bikes to compare it with, but I've been extremely happy with it. The bike also introduced me to several new firsts, including clip-less pedals and SRAM shifters (which I absolutely love). It also helps that the Apex gearing is wide enough to allow me to learn and climb hills -- perfect for the newbie.

The only thing I've had to replace are the stock tires – the material started fraying after the 2,000th mile (Northern California roads), but otherwise the bike is pretty solid (carrying about 200 lbs of load).

I'm not fast by any means, but on downhills I was able to reach 40 mph and survived – my instinct to survive kicks in very early.

When I was bike hunting, the only other bike that made my shortlist was the Cannondale Synapse series – similar price range, fit, and comfort for me. I jumped on the Secteur because it allowed for rear racks to be installed. At that time, I needed my bike to both be a fun road bike + commuter bike carrying panniers.


----------



## roadnewbie (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks should have the bike next week and will send pics


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

Welcome to the club, I bought the same bike in October last year and love it. Heck, regarding weight, it's more economical for me to lighten the total package than focusing on the odd few ounces on the bike


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

eddubb said:


> Welcome to the club, I bought the same bike in October last year and love it. *Heck, regarding weight, it's more economical for me to lighten the total package than focusing on the odd few ounces on the bike*


Wise words, indeed... :wink5:


----------



## roadnewbie (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks just hope I can improve my mileage and speed


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

roadnewbie said:


> Thanks just hope I can improve my mileage and speed


Just keep on riding.  I know I improved my mileage a lot after getting a road bike. Still working on endurance, then speed.


----------

